# Guess what I did? I pierced it.



## hollyxann (May 27, 2007)

yesterday my bestie and i decided it was time to get our noses pierced. so we did!! it looks super super cute.

i have to get some pics of it though. those will be up within the next few days.

but yes i did. i pierced my nose.

so what is the best way to clean it and help it heal??


----------



## pinksugar (May 27, 2007)

usually where ever you got it pierced the people will tell you how to look after it, basically what i was told was to gently move the ring (in my case navel/ears) up and down/rotate them, and wash it with antebacterial soap like detol soap and it should be fine!

so excited for you, cant wait to see pictures! congrats on your new hole!


----------



## Jessica (May 27, 2007)

i used this stuff from Band-Aid called Hurt Free Antiseptic Wash....I have had my nose pierced for almost a year and i have had not one problem with it. I truned it gently and used a q-tip to apply the wash. It also has lidocane (sp?)

in it wich will numb it a little. So it has pain relief and it cleans it.

Different places seem to tell you how to clean it differently. This girl made me promise not to use neosporin on it....but another place did. So i just went with the wash....and like i said everything is great


----------



## daer0n (May 27, 2007)

That's cool Holly, i cant wait to see the pics


----------



## han (May 27, 2007)

i wanna see pics too


----------



## ~Rani~ (May 27, 2007)

awww thats nice


----------



## KristieTX (May 28, 2007)

I'd love to see pics.


----------



## vickih (May 28, 2007)

what is the level of pain on that? cause all I can think of is OUCH!


----------



## hollyxann (May 28, 2007)

the pain on a scale of 1-10... 1 being a tickling feather 10 being the worst pain possibly id say a 5. the first initial pinch is the only thing that bothered me. after that i was fine. its still a lil tender. feels like a bruise almost. it really wasnt bad. i thought it would be waaay worse.

the place told me to use antibacterial soap, and rubbing alcohol. and said that i could use neosporin for the first week on and off.

but then i talked to a friend who has hers done and she said she used bactine but they also told her she could use the stuff you use for your ear piercing.

ive heard soo many different things to use so i wanted to know the best way and best thing to use.

they did it with a screw, and right now its positioned just right but when i turn it i feel it "tickling" the inside of my nose and if its turned the opposite way it is now i feel like its "tickling" my brain. lol. i cant wait to change this dang thing. i think im just gonna get a bone/pin for it. obviously not changing it for a while.


----------



## pinksugar (May 28, 2007)

they do tell you lots of different things. Basically as long as you are cleaning it once a day in the shower or whatever, it doesn't matter what you use, is what I was told. The only thing is whether you've been told to turn it or not turn it, because turning it when you're not supposed to is bad, LOL.

I had no problems at all with my piercing. I went dolphin watching less than an hour after I had it done, and we swam in the sea which I think helped the healing process, and then I just washed it every night with antibacterial soap, and it never got infected, and it healed pretty quickly too.

When do we get to see photos!!


----------



## Saja (May 28, 2007)

Ive always been told to never ever ever go near a piercing with alcohol or neosporin. Sea salt soaks and johnsons babywash are what I have always used, and mine all healed well (cept for my cartlige, but that was the result of a repiercing , they healed great the first time.)


----------



## sweetnsexy6953 (May 28, 2007)

*Just make sure that you dont touch it with dirty hands cuz that will cause it to get infected. Ive had my done since I was 15 or 16. Cant remember what I did to clean it but I do remember to use antibacterial soap. If I remember right where I got it done they said to use Dial antibacterial soap. When I got mine done they used an ear piercing gun and they used an actual ear earing. That sucked so after I got it done I went to the mall and got some actual nose studs and changed it that night. It hurt but I would rather not have the sharp part stab the inside of my nose. Just be sure not to play with it alot. Make sure that bf you touch it you wash your hands cuz the dirt can get it infected.*


----------



## sarahgr (May 28, 2007)

Nice...can't wait 4 the pics..now I miss mine lol


----------



## LilDee (May 28, 2007)

Awesome!! can't wait to see it!!

I got my bellybutton done in march..

I used this stuff called BandAid antiseptic wash and rinsed it with that, and then plain water, twice a day..

I was so scared for an infection.. but I had no infection, no irritation, and minimal redness (just first couple days)

it's under 5$ at the drugstore


----------



## rejectstar (May 29, 2007)

Yay for you!



I want to get my nose pierced soon. Of course, I've been saying that for like 2 years now, LOL. I'll get around to it eventually, I'm sure. I can't wait to see pics, I bet it looks super cute on you!!


----------



## hollyxann (May 29, 2007)

ill have to get some of that band-aid stuff.

is rinsing with salt water supposed to be good too?? ive heard a lot of people talk about it.

and what about preventing it from gettin super dry??


----------



## SalJ (May 29, 2007)

Sea salt soaks are the best thing for any piercing.

1/4 tsp salt to a glass of warm water. Don't use alcohol on them, it dries them out and can prolong the healing process.

Don't over clean it either, 1-2 per day is enough. After a while, 1 is enough.


----------



## LittleJade (May 29, 2007)

Another vote for seasalt soaks. They're the best thing you can do for any piercing that is healing.


----------



## clwkerric (May 29, 2007)

I've always used Bactine on all my piercings... that always worked well.

Congrats on your nose!


----------



## hollyxann (May 29, 2007)

i swear pics by the end of this week.


----------



## hollyxann (May 31, 2007)

alrite and the pics are in:


----------



## Geek (May 31, 2007)

I don't like the piercing but _I do love_ the pics. Especially #2, you are very pretty! You should change that as your avatar

Nose piercings are just not for me


----------



## bella1342 (May 31, 2007)

Good for you Holly! I love it!


----------



## daer0n (May 31, 2007)

You look very pretty Holly, i like piercings though, but not on the nose, i would like an underlip one, but not like those hoops one, i want a stud or something like that, BUT i like how it looks on you






i like the third pic for an avatar though





Can i play with it? LOL


----------



## livlegacy629 (May 31, 2007)

It looks so good on you, i want one now! hehe i just got my cartilage pierced, and my mom said no more piercings until i turn 18. Ugh I think i would be to chicken to get the nose pierced though, is it still sore?


----------



## hollyxann (May 31, 2007)

Originally Posted by *livlegacy629* /img/forum/go_quote.gif It looks so good on you, i want one now! hehe i just got my cartilage pierced, and my mom said no more piercings until i turn 18. Ugh I think i would be to chicken to get the nose pierced though, is it still sore?
not really any more. i got it done saturday, it was sore for the past couple days. its still a lil tender depending on how its touched but overall im good to go. lol.


----------



## kaylin_marie (May 31, 2007)

Ok i don't know if anyone has said this or not, but i'm gonna

I've had a few piercings in my day, and some of them are different depending on the placement, but here is the rules of cleaning that I've always followed and never had a problem.

Basically don't touch it, at all. Don't twirl it, don't push it back and forth, don't pick at any crusties that form. Don't use neosporin or any kind of ointment, the puncture wound can't breath, ointments are for surface abrasions, not punctures. Use a seasalt and warm water mixture. Soak it for a while and rinse, get any crust off by soaking and rinsing not by picking or turning. If you feel the need to move it, just move it once while cleaning it. Other than cleaning with sea salt, keep those fingers off it, and try not to get anything in or around the piercing and you should be fine.


----------



## livlegacy629 (May 31, 2007)

Originally Posted by *kaylin_marie* /img/forum/go_quote.gif Basically don't touch it, at all. Don't twirl it, don't push it back and forth, don't pick at any crusties that form. If you dont move it at all, skin will start to grow over it, my friend had that happen.


----------



## kaylin_marie (Jun 1, 2007)

Originally Posted by *livlegacy629* /img/forum/go_quote.gif If you dont move it at all, skin will start to grow over it, my friend had that happen. Not if you clean it good with sea-salt and warm water. And like i said when you do clean it, it's okay to move it one time. Here's bmezine's proper cleaning do's and don'ts
"


DO clean the piercing every day in the shower, soak a cotton wool ball or tissue in Saline Solution (available at any chemist) or 1/2 teaspoon Sea Salt or table salt dissolved in a 1/4 glass of warm water. Place the wet cotton wool ball or tissue on the piercing and soak for 3-4 minutes until any crusting is removed, be careful not to pull the stud out!
DO remove any crusting from the inside of the stud/ring by cleaning it with a cotton-wool bud soaked in salt water. Be gentle, don't rub it roughly as you may cause the stud to come out. Any crusting must be removed from a ring before you turn it or you can damage and inflame the piercing.
DO dry the piercing afterwards carefully by "patting" not rubbing the piercing dry with a clean tissue, piece of paper towel or toilet paper. Don't rub your face dry with a towel as they harbour bacteria and can pull the stud out.
DO use Lavender oil as it promotes healing and lubricates the wound reducing tenderness. Apply a small amount with a cotton-wool bud after cleaning then move the jewellery so it gets into the wound, if you have a ring rotate it gently. Remove any excess with a tissue as leaving it on can cause the skin to become irritated. It may be purchased at supermarkets (medicine section) or at chemists and must be marked (BP) or medicinal grade.
DO remove it at night so you don't lose the stud, but not till it's healed fully.
DO use B-vitamins with a Zinc supplement as this promotes healing.
DON'T pick at or pull at the scab as this can cause lumps to form, and cause infections.
DON'T remove the jewellery in the piercing till it's healed, pulling it in and out can delay healing and cause infections and lumps.
DON'T replace the jewellery with a sleeper during the healing phase, as they have tiny hinges which tear the inside of the wound and cause inflammation and lumps. Silver sleepers are especially dangerous as they oxidise in the wound which causes "Argyria" a permanent black mark in your nose, they can also cause to allergic reactions.
DON'T remove the jewellery from the piercing for more than 1 day for the first 6 months, or it will close up.
DON'T get make-up, cleansers, sun tan lotions etc. directly on the piercing, when using hairspray cover the piercing with your hand.
DON'T use alcohol, Tea Tree Oil, metholated spirits, or betadine to clean the piercing as they are all harmful to the delicate tissues forming the scar, and can cause lumps to form. "


----------



## Killah Kitty (Jun 1, 2007)

Gorgeous pics it looks amazing on you! I love it

kaylin_marie awesome tips

I dont know what it is with piercings but I keep wanting to get more and more Ive been itching to get another one lately lol maybe this is what Ill do next





Take good care of it!


----------



## farris2 (Jun 1, 2007)

congrats!


----------



## kaylin_marie (Jun 1, 2007)

Originally Posted by *Killah Kitty* /img/forum/go_quote.gif Gorgeous pics it looks amazing on you! I love it
kaylin_marie awesome tips

I dont know what it is with piercings but I keep wanting to get more and more Ive been itching to get another one lately lol maybe this is what Ill do next





Take good care of it!

I know, they are addicting, mine become like body parts, like i can't imagine not having them.


----------



## hollyxann (Jun 4, 2007)

thanks for the great tips kaylin.


----------



## kaylin_marie (Jun 4, 2007)

Originally Posted by *hollyxann* /img/forum/go_quote.gif thanks for the great tips kaylin. You are very welcome. I actually wanted to be a piercer a couple years ago, but I just kinda decided not to. But I learned a lot about all the different piercings and how to take care of them and such.


----------



## TheOpenRoad (Jun 5, 2007)

I just got mine done too this past thursday!

Here's my pic... ignore the bad photoshop job lol, I'm tired as hell and I just wanted to get this pic up!

Thanks for the great tips everyone I'll be following them too!


----------



## Retro-Violet (Jun 5, 2007)

Originally Posted by *pinksugar* /img/forum/go_quote.gif usually where ever you got it pierced the people will tell you how to look after it, basically what i was told was to gently move the ring (in my case navel/ears) up and down/rotate them, and wash it with antebacterial soap like detol soap and it should be fine!
so excited for you, cant wait to see pictures! congrats on your new hole!

thats what i did too. it worked great.

then i one day had it rip out and when i tried to put it back in it got all infected and yeah i really really really miss it.


----------



## hollyxann (Jun 5, 2007)

Originally Posted by *TheOpenRoad* /img/forum/go_quote.gif I just got mine done too this past thursday!
Here's my pic... ignore the bad photoshop job lol, I'm tired as hell and I just wanted to get this pic up!

Thanks for the great tips everyone I'll be following them too!

it looks very cute!!!


----------



## Manda (Jun 5, 2007)

It looks so cute HollyAnn! LOVE those pics, you look so gorgeous!

I cleaned my bellybutton with bactine, a saline solution (WalMart has some for cheap) and a non-scented regular soap. I had 0 infections!


----------



## magda1983 (Jun 9, 2007)

Generally in most good drug stores they sell a liquid medicine which u should rinse your piercing with.. when i got my cross bar i had to use it for 3 months but it was worth it.. no infection whatsoever



)


----------



## Ricci (Jun 9, 2007)

Holly awesome I love piercing

The best I found is Witch hazel


----------



## greatnana (Jun 13, 2007)

i had mine I loved it but it recently closed up.. now I have to get it pierced again.


----------



## pinksugar (Jun 13, 2007)

aww, you all look gorgeous. You girls are totally rocking it. It looks hot, and you both have beautiful skin! v. jealous, chickens!


----------



## kellyxjelley (Jul 2, 2007)

ouch. id recommend cleaning with sea salt.


----------



## lovefe (Jul 5, 2007)

well i have my nose pierced for 4.5 years and i didnt feel pain at all!!!

that was awsome and he told me to clean it with surgical spirit and turn it around all the time!


----------



## Savvy_lover (Jul 5, 2007)

good for you my mom would kill me if i pierced my nose


----------



## Curiosity (Jul 5, 2007)

Congratulations.


----------



## LittleMissV (Jul 9, 2007)

wow your brave.. i could never do that!


----------



## KatJ (Jul 9, 2007)

K, I see that this thread is kinda old, but Cool Deal, nonetheless! It looks good on ya HollyAnn


----------



## Blyzrdblind (Jul 20, 2007)

When I did mine I just kept it clean with alcohol. It took about 2 to 3 weeks to stop feeling like I had a huge ZIT on the side of my nose.


----------



## moonlightmysts (Jul 26, 2007)

It looks so cute!


----------



## ANILEIJA (Aug 1, 2007)

It really suits your face!

I'd just go with sss. It's gentle as long as you mix it correctly, and it'll draw out nasty stuff if there is any.


----------

